# Opinions on double session per day?



## figue96 (Oct 9, 2016)

open this thread in order to be giving your opinion about training twice a day.
with chemical without it? both in volume and in definition.

Pd: assuming you have time during the day.

Thank!


----------



## Sully (Oct 9, 2016)

I wouldn't lift twice a day, either on cycle or off. Even though I do believe in training more frequently than is the conventional wisdom, there is always a point of finishing returns. I'm pretty sure that for anyone, lifting twice a day is at that point. 

If someone wanted to add in a second session of cardio each day, I don't see how that could possibly be a bad thing. Cardio actually helps with recovery from weight training, which is another reason to do cardio after you lift. Adding in another session each day is only going to burn some more calories.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 9, 2016)

figue96 said:


> open this thread in order to be giving your opinion about training twice a day.
> with chemical without it? both in volume and in definition.
> 
> Pd: assuming you have time during the day.
> ...



I think for a brief period it might be something that could
shock the body into new growth. I think doing it for two long
would lead to overtraining.


----------



## squatster (Oct 10, 2016)

Don't think it would work to we'll if your old like me


----------



## HansGruber (Oct 10, 2016)

squatster said:


> Don't think it would work to we'll if your old like me





I agree, doubles were ok at 20, but def not st 40


----------



## figue96 (Oct 10, 2016)

when I say double session, I mean twice weights session per day. The cardio not consider it as a training session for me.

Thank for everyone.

My view on this is that it can work but as long as the parameters of age, chemistry, etc. are the adequate.To continue with the discussion of the theme, How you make this training system??(give a example)


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 12, 2016)

figue96 said:


> when I say double session, I mean twice weights session per day. The cardio not consider it as a training session for me.
> 
> Thank for everyone.
> 
> My view on this is that it can work but as long as the parameters of age, chemistry, etc. are the adequate.To continue with the discussion of the theme, How you make this training system??(give a example)



Just an example of how a day would go. You go in and train back all out early A.M. and then come back in the P.M. and destroy your biceps with a hard session.


----------



## 360 (May 23, 2017)

I used to live in a very nice apartment complex that a had a gym one minute from my room. I used to hit one muscle group for 20 minutes after work than another for 20 minutes before bed. Made excellent gains during those six months


----------



## 360 (May 23, 2017)

If your schedule allows for it I would give it a try


----------



## Sandpig (May 24, 2017)

360 said:


> If your schedule allows for it I would give it a try


Exactly 
If it doesn't work, stop.

I'd love to try it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom (May 24, 2017)

I habe no personal experience but would like to see some studies done it. Very curious to know if it makes a difference good or bad. Let us k ow if you try it.


----------

